# Luftkühler vs. AiO Wasserkühler



## Jersey90 (14. Juni 2014)

*Luftkühler vs. AiO Wasserkühler*

Hallo zusammen,

ich lese hier sehr oft das hilfesuchenden eine AiO Wasserkühlung ausgeredet wird, in fast allen Fällen auch mit Erfolg.

Das kann ich überhuapt nicht verstehen. Ich bin von einer Corsair H100 auf einen Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 umgestigen und habe dabei festgestellt das der Be Quiet deutlich hörbar im vergleich zur H100 ist.
Hinzu kommt das meine CPU 3 Grad wärme ist als mit der H100.

CPU mit H100 unter BF4: 49-50 Grad
CPU: Shadow Rock 2 unter BF4: 52-53 Grad

CPU mit H100 Idle: 29-30 Grad 
CPU mit Shadow Rock 2 Idle: 37-41 Grad 
----------------------------------------------------------------
GPU mit H100 unter BF4: 70-73 Grad
GPU: Shadow Rock 2 unter BF4: 73-76 Grad

GPU mit H100 Idle: 27-29 Grad 
GPU mit Shadow Rock 2 Idle: 35-37 Grad 

An diesen Werten sieht man deutlich das eine Wasserkühlung für deutlich stabiler und niedrigere Temperaturen sorgt. Und sich durch die Luftkühlung alle andere Komponenten mit erwärmen.


Also für Leute die viel Zocken und den Rechner für alles nutzen (Zocken, Arbeiten etc.) ist eine WaKü deutlich besser, und natürlich auch wenn sie übertakten wollen.

Mein System:

Intel i7-2600
Asus Maximus Extreme 
Palit JetStream GTX770
Seagate 2TB 
Crucial M4 128GB
NZXT Phantom
Be Quiet Silent 2, 120mm und 140mm


----------



## n3rd (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Luftkühler vs. AiO Wasserkühler*

*Du ziehst also im Vergleich zu einem Top-Modell (abgesehen von Derivaten dieser wie das "i" und "110er Modell) der AIO
  (von Corsair), die das doppelte kostet, einen Luftkühler der gehobenen Mittelklasse. 
*Nur so am Rande gemerkt: Wenn du   einen zweiten Lüfter (analog zu der Corsair AIO) anbringst - so sinkt die 
  Temperatur um 2-3 Grad. 
*Es gibt unzählige Tests & Reviews, die eindeutig Zeigen, dass es LuKü's gibt, die mit der H100 mithalten können und diese
  auch in ihrer Leistung schlagen.
*Zum Thema "Aufheizen von Umgebungshardware": Die Lüfter der AIO Lösungen werden immer so angebracht, dass diese
  den Radi nicht mit der Luft aus dem Gehäuse kühlen, sondern aus der Umgebung => die warme Luft wird in das Gehäuse 
  , statt aus dem Gehäuse befördert und im Fall der AIO 100 gleich von zwei Lüfter!


----------



## Erok (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Luftkühler vs. AiO Wasserkühler*

2 bis 3 Grad nennst Du deutlich kühler ?

Stellen wir mal gegenüber :

Corsair H100 war damals der Preis um die 120 Euro

Ein Shadow Rock 2 kostet 30 Euro

Und wenn Dein Shadow Rock 2 deutlich lauter ist als eine H100, dann muss definitiv der Lüfter kaputt sein, denn ansonsten ist der Luftkühler kaum bis garnicht wahrnehmbar. Und das liegt am Lüfter selbst. Die Corsair-Lüfter halten sich nämlich für einen Propeller oder schon richtig ausgewachsenen Hubschrauber 

Und ich weiss es daher so genau, weil ich sie selbst im Einsatz hatte und selbst dann auf einen beQuiet! Luftkühler umgestiegen bin (jedoch auf den Dark Rock Pro 2) und dieser kostet 75 Euro, ist also immernoch gute 40 Euro günstiger und erzielt bessere Werte als eine H100 und ist unhörbar dabei.

Eine AiO Kompaktwasserkühlung macht nur dann einen echten Sinn, wenn man ein sehr kleines Gehäuse hat, und die CPU dennoch vernünftig übertakten will, und kein grösserer Luftkühler mehr Platz finden würde im Gehäuse. Ansonsten bei normalen ATX-Midi-Towern ist ein Luftkühler IMMER die bessere und vor allem günstigere Wahl 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Oozy (14. Juni 2014)

Dein Test ist eigentlich eher etwas ungerecht, da du schon ein Topmodell der Luftkühlung testen solltest, z.B. Alpenföhn K2, Noctua NH-D15, be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 etc und diese dann antreten lassen.

Problematisch bei den AiO-Kühlern ist eben, dass die verbaute Pumpe direkt auf der CPU sitzt und deswegen nicht richtig entkoppelt werden kann, was sich negativ auf die Geräuschkulisse auswirkt.

Oftmals sind die Lüfter einer AiO-Wasserkühlung nicht von bester Qualität, sodass diese teilweise getauscht werden. Addiert man diese zusätzlichen Kosten zu dem eigentlichen Kaufpreis, kostet diese um einiges mehr als ein starker Luftkühler, der meistens leiser arbeitet und dabei genau so gut kühlt.


----------



## Jersey90 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Luftkühler vs. AiO Wasserkühler*

ahjaaa, merkt ihr eigentlich selber was ihr von euch gibt?

Wenn hier einer ne AiO WaKü will wird dem immer ein "Macho" angedreht, da dieser jaaa viiiiiel leiser und besser ist als eine AiO.

Somit habt ihr mir bewiesen das ihr null Ahnung habt


Und ich denke kaum das der Lüfter kaputt ist, denn ein Luftkühler hört man immer. Nicht um sonst baut man einen WaKü ein um den Rechner nahezu lautlos zu bekommen.
Ein Luftkühler kann auch nicht leiser sein als ne WaKÜ, ein Luftkühler hat immer mehr Arbeit mit der Kühlung als eine WaKü.

@ n3rd: Das ist schwachsinn. Ich selber hatte mal eine H70 mit zwei Lüftern (Sandwich).
1. ist es lauter
2. wurde meine CPU 5 Grad wärmer dadurch. Grund, die Lüfter haben sich gegenseitig ausgebremst.


Alle samt hier, dreht eure Fahne nach dem Wind.

1. einer will ne AiO WaKü haben wird dem in der Regel ein Macho empfehlen. Da Luft besser is.

2. Hat einer ne WaKü und will einen Luftkühler wird gesagt nee nimm bloß keinen Luftkühler. Wasser is besser.


----------



## Sirthegoat (14. Juni 2014)

In Komplettwasserkühlung sind meist billige Pumpen verbaut und auch der Rest ist nicht qualitativ wirklich als hochwertig zu bezeichnen von den mitgelieferten Fans fang ich erst gar nicht an, wenn Wasser dann mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen und eine zusammenstellen. Wenn man sich mal die Preise die eine aktuelle Hydro Wasserkühlung von Corsair und Co kostet (H80i Einsteigermodell ~80€) bekommt man für 20€ weniger schon einen besseren und leiseren wie auch qualitativ hochwertigeren Luftkühler wie nen Alpenföhn K2, selbst der von dir angesprochene Macho für unter 40€  ist selbst für übertaktete Cpus ausreichen und bietet mehr Reserven als der Komplettwakü quatsch, zum selben Preis kann man ja nicht sagen da man schon das doppelte des Machos für ne h80i ausgeben muss.


----------



## Venom89 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Luftkühler vs. AiO Wasserkühler*



Jersey90 schrieb:


> ahjaaa, merkt ihr eigentlich selber was ihr von euch gibt?
> 
> Wenn hier einer ne AiO WaKü will wird dem immer ein "Macho" angedreht, da dieser jaaa viiiiiel leiser und besser ist als eine AiO.
> 
> ...


 
Was erzählst du denn da? 

Luftkühler immer lauter? Wie kühlst du denn den Radi der "Wakü"? 

Das ist deine Quiz Frage 

Hinzu kommt das die Pumpe dieser "WaKüs" selten leise ist


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Luftkühler vs. AiO Wasserkühler*

Ich will Belege für deine Temperaturen (Screenshots) und eine genaue, nachvollziehbare Beschreibung deines Testaufbaus.
Vieleicht findet sich dann ein Grund, warum der Luftkühler bei dir so "schlecht" performt.

*Vorher sind deine Aussagen keine Diskussionsgrundlage und die Aussage, wir hätten null Ahnung, haltlos und grenzwertig unhöflich.*

Zum Thema: Lautstärke AiO-WaKü vs. BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 2 bei Serienbelüftung:
Link 1

Zum Thema: Kühlleistung bei vergleichbarer Lüfterbestückung:
Link 2

Und genau deswegen behaupten wir hier so konsequent, dass ein High-End-Luftkühler durchaus mit den AiO-Wakü's konkurieren kann und günstigere Lüfterkühler meistens eine gute Option darstellen.


----------



## Young (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Luftkühler vs. AiO Wasserkühler*

Luft und AIO Kühler sind eigentlich fast gleichzusetzen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Luftkühler vs. AiO Wasserkühler*

Im Preis / Leistungsverhältniss aber eben absolut nicht, Einsteiger AiO Kühlungen bekommt man ab 80€, eine vergleichbar starken Luftkühler gibts bereits ab 40 - 50€.


----------



## n3rd (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Luftkühler vs. AiO Wasserkühler*



Jersey90 schrieb:


> ahjaaa, merkt ihr eigentlich selber was ihr von euch gibt?
> 
> Wenn hier einer ne AiO WaKü will wird dem immer ein "Macho" angedreht, da dieser jaaa viiiiiel leiser und besser ist als eine AiO.
> 
> ...


 

Es ist komischer weise immer das selbe Bild: Mangel an Fachkompetenz wird durch verbale Aggression unterdrückt.

Lies dir einfach mal ein paar Tests durch. Mehr kann und will ich dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Luftkühler vs. AiO Wasserkühler*

Ich verweise nachfolgend auf folgenden Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html

Dort kann die Diskussion weitergeführt werden, allerdings sachlicher als bislang.

-CLOSED-


----------

